# ping not found

## pyrobob

$ping gives me a "command not found"  as does traceroute...

Anyone know what package I need to emerge to get these back?

--

USE="samba sse apache mysql -oss -arts -java -kde -gnome -opengl -qt -quicktime -xml2 -xmms -xv -X -esd -gtk"

----------

## kashani

emerge net-misc/iputils

you'll also need a telnet package to get a telnet client and bind-tools to dig and nslookup.

kashani

----------

## devon

Don't you need to emerge net-analyzer/traceroute  for /usr/bin/traceroute? I know I had to.  :Smile: 

----------

## pyrobob

well, that seems to have covered just about everything,  back to figuring out how the heck i am going to get DMA to work.  any help is appreciated...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=392804#392804

Thanks for the fast response all!

----------

